# Please say a prayer for the Boyer Family



## Archery Mom (Aug 11, 2009)

Please say a prayer for Linc Boyer and his Family. 
Kenny Boyer has passed away and will be greatly missed by all that know him.
I will not give details as i hope none of you will either nor pass judgement. This family needs our love and support through this very difficult time. 

If you are a friend of the family, please reach out to them now, they need you... 

For those of us that are friends through archery, please send your prayers for this family as they start a road to healing that will take them a long time..

Our thoughts and prayers are with you Linc and your whole family. We will always be here for you.....
The Pruitte Clan...
Mechell, Jim and Samantha


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 11, 2009)

Done! Sorry to hear that, but glad you let us know.


----------



## BCHunter (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers sent .............. Kenny was a co-worker of mine and I was blessed to get to know him over the last couple of years. He will be sadly missed for sure! Thanks for posting this prayer request.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss the wife and I will miss him at the shoots. Link we send our prayers out to you and your family.


----------



## Big John (Aug 11, 2009)

Thoughts and Prayers, Linc and your whole family.


----------



## georgiab1971 (Aug 11, 2009)

Kenny was a co-worker and a good friend.  We'll miss him at BASF.  Our thoughts and prayers go out to the family. God Bless.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers Added


----------



## Crooked Stick (Aug 11, 2009)

miss you cuz


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Aug 11, 2009)

Me and my family are praying for all of you. May God keep you in his arms.


----------



## waits (Aug 11, 2009)

prayers sent from the Waits family


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 11, 2009)

He will be missed for sure at the shoots. He and Linc always greet you with a smile. Some of the best people I have had the pleasure to meet and call friends. It was  truely heart wrenching to hear the news earlier today. Linc, you are definately in my thoughts and prayers. Anything we can do for you other than prayer, let us know.


----------



## gottohunt (Aug 11, 2009)

Linc and Family

Linc sorry to hear about your dad. If there is anything I or my family can do please ask. I will pray and continue to pray for you and your family through these times.


----------



## Jasper (Aug 12, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## young gunna (Aug 12, 2009)

Linc if anyone knows the feeling I do. Your daddy always had a smile on his face. Such a great person! If there is anything you need man dont hesitate to ask.KEEP YA HEAD UP. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## MLOVETT (Aug 12, 2009)

Linc you and and your family are in my family's thoughts and prayers.  May god bless you and keep you and your family!


----------



## Robbie101 (Aug 12, 2009)

Linc Hey bud, I know there isn't much I can say now to help with the pain and feelings your having. Just know that your in our thoughts and prayers as well as everyone in your family. If there is anything we can do, please just let us know.


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 12, 2009)

our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 12, 2009)

My prayers go out to your family for peace during this journey. We all take it at one time or another. Your trad family will help you. God's grace be with you.


----------



## red1691 (Aug 12, 2009)

Our Prayers for  the Boyer family, may God guide and comfort you in your time of need.


----------



## GaBear (Aug 12, 2009)

Prayer's sent for the Boyer Family. May God keep you in his arms and comfort you through these trying times.


----------



## t8ter (Aug 12, 2009)

prayer said


----------



## snake bite (Aug 12, 2009)

Prayers sent for the Boyer family.  Nothing anyone can say will ease the pain, but God will if you let him.


----------



## BlackArcher (Aug 13, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## SBlackburn (Aug 13, 2009)

*Linc*

You will be in our prayers.


----------



## LINC (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you all for everything, this is a very hard time right now but daddy loved each and everyone of you very much. The funeral is tomorrow at 2:00 at moores in milledgeville. Big John, Ginger hopwood,  kailey and terry johnston have more details. Again thanks for everything. Access to the internet is limited so I will be back on in a couple of days. Thanks love yall


----------



## Silver Mallard (Aug 14, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 15, 2009)

Prayers on the way from Henry co.


----------



## BANDT (Aug 17, 2009)

He was a family member of my boss.

its been real hard for all of them.

they really appreciate all of the kinds words about Kenny.


----------

